# killing rats humainly?



## spoonman (Sep 5, 2007)

Any one got any suggestions on how to kill rats humainly?


----------



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

grab them by the tail and flick them hard so their head strikes something hard like the edge of a table,enclosure etc


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 5, 2007)

Concrete floor works well.

CO2 chamber is a better method though.


----------



## cris (Sep 5, 2007)

shotgun works well... if you want them for herp food knocking them on the head works best. CO2 gas can be used to kill large numbers or if you are squimish.

There are probably around 100 threads on this already too. Usually about 1 or more a week.


----------



## spoonman (Sep 5, 2007)

my table now has a lovely stain


----------



## bouncn (Sep 5, 2007)

i used to use a two blocks of wood. One for the head and one for the WHACK!

It was never pretty but very very quick.


----------



## Duke (Sep 5, 2007)

lol this has just been asked today.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62985


----------



## spoonman (Sep 5, 2007)

ha haha


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 5, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sick of these threads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just use CO2 gas!


----------



## wicked reptiles (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe you should search for similar threads before posting as it saves alot of time.


----------

